# Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?



## Seneca (20. Mai 2012)

Ich bin noch seh unerfahren in Sachen Grundangeln. Ich will demnächst in nem kleinen See zum ersten Mal eine Grundmontage ausprobieren. Habe Barsche, aber auch auch Weißfische im Auge 

*Hab mir folgende Montage überlegt:*

Hab ne 0,25er Schnur auf meiner Freilaufrolle drauf, auf die Hauptschnur die zieh ich ein Birnenblei (10g) mit Anti-Tangle, da hinter ein Wirbel und einfach ein 0,16er Vorfach mit 12er Haken und Madenbündel dran.
Ist das soweit OK?*

Nun meine Frage:* 

Durch das Anti-Tangle und das Birnenblei kann der Fisch ja mit dem Köder abziehen ohne dass er einen Widerstand spürt. Aber wie merke ich, dass ein Fisch gebissen hat?
Hab keinen E-Bissanzeiger nur ein altes Aalglöckchen aus der Angelkiste. 
Soll man die Schnur straff ziehen oder anhand des Schnurbogens auf dem Wasser erkennen, dass ein Fisch abzieht?

Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden|wavey:


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

nimm nen einhängebisanzeiger oder nen kletteraffen als beispiel.

antonio


----------



## Chefkoch85 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Wenn du eine weiche rute hast kannst Du auch die Spitze beobachten. Wenns wackel dann beists.

Alternativ kannst du dir auch nen gewindering vorne drauf machen lassen und dann mit ner schwingspitze angeln. Sollte nicht viel Kosten und is ne schöne angelei. So hab ich auch angefangen.

Grüßla


----------



## Hechters (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Hallo Seneca,

wirf Deine Grundmontage aus, leg die Rute parallel zum Boden auf zwei Erdspießen ab. Dann öffne leicht die Bremse (falls mal ein Karpfen) das Madenbündel nimmt, und dann ziehe zwischen Rolle und ersten Rutenring die Schnur ein Drittel richtung Boden und häng ein stück gerollte Alufolie in V- Form in die Schnur. Z. B.
Beisst ein Fsch und zieht ab, strafft die Schnur. Schwimmt der Fisch nach dem Biss in Deine Richtung, geht die Folie zu Boden.
So hab ich vor 20 Jahren meinen ersten Stör gefangen ;-)

Versuch es mal...

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Seneca (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Vielen Dank für eure praktischen und z.T. ja auch günstigen Tipps:m

Noch ein Frage: Wie lang sollte denn das Vorfach sein?
Benutze vorgefertigte mit 60cm Länge und 0,16er Durchmesser. 60cm erscheint mir ein bisschen lang, oder? Wie würdet ihr kürzen (also Länge zwiwschen Wirbel/Hauptschnur/Blei und Haken) ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Die Länge vom Vorfach ist ok so. Für Barsch würde ich aber ein dickeres Vorfach nehmen, gerade große Barsche sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Bissanzeiger nutze ich z. B. garnicht. Ich werfe aus, straffe die Schnur und gebe dann 4-5 Schnurwicklungen von der Rolle wieder frei. Einen Biss sieht man sofort wenn sich die Schnur strafft. Der Fisch hat so außerdem noch etwas mehr Zeit den Köder richtig zu nehmen.


----------



## dennisk19899 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

du könntest die rute in nen faullenzer legen und hinten in der hand halten mit 2 fingern die schnur festhalten also leicht dan merkst du wenn es zupft.
oder wie ich es auch mache 
leg die rute gerade in 2 faullenzer und vor die rolle hängst du ein stück draht und ziehst die schnur etwas nach unten die schnur sieht dan aus wie ein V wenn der fisch den köder nimmt geht der draht nach oben bei nacht befestige ich noch ein knicklicht am draht und ich kann es auch sehen. wenn dan noch der bügel auf ist hat der fisch null wiederstand da der draht ja nichts wiegt.


----------



## thanatos (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

deine montage ist schon ganz ok .statt des birnen bleis solltest du
aber besser eine futterkorb nehmen.da du ne freilaufrolle verwendest
kannst du die rute einfach in ner bodenhülse etwas steiler aufstellen.
ich habe manchmal noch ne freilaufende styroporkugel auf der sehne


----------



## xmxrrxr (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Das mit der Montage ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Ich persönlich fische die mit Sargblei (30 - 40 gr wegen der Wurfweite) und entweder mit einer weichen Rute (Feeder, Winkle-Picker etc) oder mit einer uralten Methode (Rolle auf, Stein auf die Rolle zur Fixierung der Schnurf und als Bissanzeiger wird (ähnlich der Styroporkugel) ein Stück Zigaretten oder Kaugummi-Papier auf die Schnur zwischen Rolle und erstem Ring gehängt.
Einfach aber effektiv und das meiste hat man eh dabei.|supergri

Hope it helps


----------



## Franky (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Moinsen...



Hechters schrieb:


> wirf Deine Grundmontage aus, leg die Rute parallel zum Boden auf zwei Erdspießen ab. Dann öffne leicht die Bremse (falls mal ein Karpfen) das Madenbündel nimmt,



Sorry, aber die Bremse gehört meiner Meinung nach zu! Wie soll denn sonst der Anschlag durchkommen - und permanent an dem Ding rumfummeln kostet mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit Fisch...
Wenn schon Freilaufrolle vorhanden, sollte man diesen auch nutzen dürfen  
Auch die Idee mit dem offenen Schnurbügel ist gut, aber nicht zu Ende gedacht  Wie soll denn der Papierfetzen, Aluknödel oder sonstiges "hochwandern", wenn die komplette Schnur auf dem Boden liegt...  Lieber ein Gummi (Stück Fahrradschlauch) auf dem Griff vor der Rolle (also zwischen Rollenhalter und Leitring) schieben und daran die Schnur fixieren, so dass sie zum Ring hin durchgängt und 15 - 20 cm Abstand zum Blank hat. Dann den Rollenhalter auf und auf Biss warten......
Sonst passt die Montage sehr gut. Man könnte, wenn man wolle, diese noch verfeinern, indem man den Einhänger für das Blei (Ledger Bead) und Röhrchen voneinander trennt und mittels einer Plastikperle auf Abstand hält. Der Effekt bleibt gleich, nur der Widerstand ist noch einmal deutlich verringert....


----------



## Seneca (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Ah okay. Wieder was gelernt. Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge:m Wie ich das verstanden habe, kann man also ein Ü-Ei, Alufolie oder irgendwas ähnliches nehmen und es zwischen Rolle und ersten Ring hängen und damit die Schnur nicht von alleine von der Rolle springt (bei einer Nicht-Freilaufrolle) das Ganze mit einem Gummi fixieren. Tesafilm müsste ja eigentlich auch gehen...|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Nee, Tesafilm ist blöd, da da jedes Mal die Schnur neu ankleben müsstest und das Tesafilm bei jedem Anschlag am Blank herumflattert.

Du kannst aber ein Eisstiel oder ähnliches mit Tesafilm an den Blank kleben und die Schnur unter den Stiel klippen.

Ein Gummiband ist aber wohl am verbreitetsten.


----------



## Seneca (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Nee, Tesafilm ist blöd, da da jedes Mal die Schnur neu ankleben müsstest und das Tesafilm bei jedem Anschlag am Blank herumflattert.
> 
> Du kannst aber ein Eisstiel oder ähnliches mit Tesafilm an den Blank kleben und die Schnur unter den Stiel klippen.
> 
> Ein Gummiband ist aber wohl am verbreitetsten.



Gute Idee #hund ein Grund mal wieder ein MiniMilk zu essen:vik:


----------



## karpfen001 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Ich würde auch mit offenem Bügel arbeiten. 
Mach es so wie Franky gesagt hat. 
Ein normales Gummiband auf die Rute, über den Bügel 
(muss relativ stramm sein).
Dann nimmst du die Schnur und nimmst eine Öse und tust diese in das Gummiband einklemmen
(aber nur leicht, sodass Schnur gerade so hält).
Dann nimmst du die Glocke und hängst sie vor den ersten Ring und hinter das Gummiband.
(sodass Schnur sich strafft) 
Wenn was passiert, sollte die Glocke leicht bimmeln und wenn der Fisch mehr zieht sollte er freien Lauf haben. 
So mach ich es immer. 

greez


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Anti Tangle kann man meiner meinung nach weglassen =)
die bisse kann man mit ein wenig übung an der schnur oder rutenspitze erkennen in der nacht mit einem knicklicht (kann man mit draht befestigen, an der rutenspitze)


----------



## Rügenfisching (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

mal neben der bissanzeige probiers doch mal mit Wurm .Tauwurm Dendrobena usw. die ganze Palette fängt . und Petri


----------



## Rügenfisching (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

wenn du mit Freilauf fischt würde ich mich direkt neben der Rute platzieren. Meiner meinung nach gibt es immer ein leises aber Hörbares knattern der Rolle wenn ein Fisch abzieht


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Stimmt! Bei mir knattert es immer, wenn ich einen abziehe... :g


----------



## Christian1987S (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Bremse so auf das der Fisch frei abziehen kann und man gleichzeitig schnell zugedreht hat. Hat bisher immer funktioniert. Ansonsten Rute steil aufstellen und warten das es klingelt.


----------



## Schmid91 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

Freilauf rein - statt 'nem teuren Swinger nimmst du eine kleine Astgabel, die als Bissanzeiger genauso ihren Zweck erfüllt, etwas archaisch, klappt aber genauso gut


----------



## Bodensee89 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*

ich nehme einen schlauch. 

die enden verbinde ich mit einem knicklicht und hänge das ganze in die schnur.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Mal Grundmontage: Bisserkennung?*



> *Hab mir folgende Montage überlegt:*
> 
> ... Birnenblei (10g)...
> Durch das Anti-Tangle und das Birnenblei kann der Fisch ja mit dem Köder abziehen ohne dass er einen Widerstand spürt. Aber wie merke ich, dass ein Fisch gebissen hat? |wavey:



Hallo, oft ist es so, dass bei leichten Grundbleien der Fisch das Blei bewegt, bevor die Schnur sich durch das Anti-Tangle bewegen kann. Für den Fisch wiegt dann dein Madenbündel nicht "natürliche" 0,5 Gramm (?) sondern durch das Bewegen des Bleis mehr. Es kann sein, dass der Fisch den Haken dann noch ausspuckt.

Wenn ich so leicht fische, mache ich das Blei fest (kein Durchlaufblei) und schlage beim ersten Anzeichen an. Bissanzeiger ist dann die Spitze bzw. das straffen der Schnur durch den Biss.

Wenn du mit Durchlaufmontage fischen willst, würde ich dir mehr Blei empfehlen, etwa 30\40 Gramm aufwärts.

Die Bisserkennung über Kletteraffen/Einhänger oder E-Anzeiger macht meiner Erfahrung am meisten Sinn, wenn das Blei so schwer ist, dass der Fisch es beim Abziehen nicht bewegt (und er es deshalb auch nicht spüren kann).


----------

